# How do you press the back of pocket tees?



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a few customers that order pocket tees, printed front and back for their businesses. Front is no problem. Back is a problem. My Hotronix was not designed to split tees but I can make it work on the XL (barely) and larger. To press the medium and small shirts I've been threading them onto a piece of 1/8" hardboard but I'm getting complaints about those sizes cracking. 

I could use a thicker piece of hardboard, maybe 1/4" and see if that works but I'm hoping someone has come up with a better solution.

I can't talk them out of pocket tees and my contract printer won't print over 12" wide and this design is 15", the customer won't agree to make it narrower. So those options are out. Ideas?


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

what Hotronix do you have? I think everything but the clam basic has threadable lower platens available. My knight DK20S does. Maybe it is time for a new heat press?


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Get a heat press pillow from Stahl's or Imprintables and put it inside the shirts. The hardboard is acting like a heat sink keeping the transfer from adhering to the shirt properly.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

john221us said:


> what Hotronix do you have? I think everything but the clam basic has threadable lower platens available. My knight DK20S does. Maybe it is time for a new heat press?




16x20 clam, 8 years old


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

gardenhillemb said:


> Get a heat press pillow from Stahl's or Imprintables and put it inside the shirts. The hardboard is acting like a heat sink keeping the transfer from adhering to the shirt properly.




I will try that, good suggestion.


----------

